# rarest VW...what do u think?



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

What does everyone think is the rarest Volkswagen? i personally think it is my personal favorite, The Quantum. u cant find those things anywhere on the road.


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

Thing?


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (KARMANN_16V)*

The rarest production model option would probably be the AWD G60-16V "Golf Limited". Only 70 of them were made.
But that's a special option, not a different chassis or model.


_Modified by Charles R at 11:27 AM 10-26-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

There are hundreds of prototypes that may have been in 10 or less examples...
But still, 30's Beetles are pretty rare. I know of one, VIN 38003 (#3 ever made) that sits in the VW Museum in Wolfsburg.


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

Hebmullers....
Type 34 Ghias....


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (Kafer 53)*

how about a "Diesel Beetle?"
check this out: http://www.geocities.com/allan....html


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (KARMANN_16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_16V* »_Thing?

Agreed, "The Thing" is very as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Over here in Hawaii, Beetles, Buses, Quantums, Fox's, Jetta's, GTi's/Golf's, Passats, Touaregs, Cabriolet's, Scirocco's, & Corrado's are pretty common here in Hawaii (though some are in pretty sad







shape, which makes me very angry







, give it to me, I will take care of it







) Now The Thing as well as the Karmann Ghia are a rare sight over here, so when I see one, I just have to check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Oh yeah, and we do have one real "BORA" here as well, how they got it here is another question, he won't tell










_Modified by INSANE808JETTA at 5:45 AM 10-27-2003_


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

VW Thing pickup, now that was a super rare production model.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (pkagel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pkagel* »_VW Thing pickup, now that was a super rare production model.

no, really. they actually built a Thing pickup? any pics?


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

I was going to say the Hubmuller Coupe until I saw that aircooled diesel


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*

this car hebmuller coupe


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*


----------



## WOT16v (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

Callaway Rabbits.


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (WOT16v)*

also interested in pics of a Thing pickup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_









Isn't that a Stoll coupe?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

Rometsch, a coachbuilder in the 1950's, built a roadster on a VW chassis just before the Karmann Ghia. They are extremely rare today.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (fortysomething)*









I'd say the Type 147 "Fridolin" is extremely rare, at least outside of Germany...


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

40hp, snow tracs









http://www.glenn-ring.com/neva/oct03/10.jpg


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (danfromsyr)*

i've seen better...in quantums that is. nothing beats them. but try hard for second best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (quantum_chazztizer)*

maybe the harlequin golf? i kinda agree with the quantum but we have them here and there is even 3 in the junk yard


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

thanks for kinda agreeing


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (quantum_chazztizer)*

rare quantums: syncro's or gl5 santana 2.0 or how about the dasher!!, other rare VWs brazilian karman ghia tc,rakish sp-2 coupe, or mk1 jetta or GTI


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

very good post..i forgot about some of those


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

a rust free mk1 in Maryland


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Gotta be the type 147 Fridolin


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kafer Wolf* »_
no, really. they actually built a Thing pickup? any pics?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (pkagel)*

Either the A59 or the Callaway Turbo... Golf Limited comes to mind too but Id say A59 since they only made like 3...


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (pkagel)*


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (pkagel)*

Don't forget the 4WD Microbus.


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

lets see some pics of this 4wd microbus!! was it a production or just a factory mod?


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (pkagel)*

I can't seem to find pictures of it. I remember reading about it years ago. I'm thinking it didn't reach regular production. I'll keep searching and let you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (ubercrap)*

4wd bus


----------



## NMUVW2001 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

i think the rarest vw is the white gti


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

that is a sychro, i see those every day on the freeway (i am in so cal). What he means is a 4wd bay window if i'm not mistaken.

_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_4wd bus


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (pkagel)*

its gotta be A59 (although technically not made by VW it was affiliated with VW Motorsport)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

thats sweet what are the specs on that golf?


----------



## NMUVW2001 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

VW Golf III A59 Rally Project/Prototype -1993 -.
There is no much is possible to be said of this since the information well is limited.
The motor one was 2,0 16v Turbo with 270hp and was All-Wheel-Drive and the brakes were Brembo in the four wheels. Not if he were 4motion or Quattro.
This model never I enter production, single did 2
http://www.forocoches.com/foro....html


_Modified by NMUVW2001 at 5:48 AM 11-4-2003_


----------



## Absorber (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (NMUVW2001)*

I loved my old Helios GLI 1989 year Only


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Absorber)*

What about the Kubelwagen or the Schwimmwagen?


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (ubercrap)*

Another rareity is the IItlis. One of the guys that is on the scirocco.org list and is here also has one.


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Calimus)*

Is that the VW jeep-esque military vehicle?


----------



## 61sktnbug (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (ubercrap)*

how manny 53 zwitzers do you see these days?


----------



## diskocreep (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (61sktnbug)*

Wow that A59 is cool lookin', great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (ubercrap)*

yea, it is the replacement for the Thing but it is only really rare in the US. I sported a water cooled rabit engine and was 4x4, pretty cool little vehicle and i for one would love to have one.

_Quote, originally posted by *ubercrap* »_Is that the VW jeep-esque military vehicle?


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (pkagel)*

Oh yeah, now I can picture it. As I recall, there was one on ebay awhile back.


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (ubercrap)*

SP-2


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (pkagel)*

found these on thesamba.com 4wd micro


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

Yep, seen those before. Pretty neat projects. The bus I was thinking of was a factory thing, though. Don't think it was a bay window either, I'm thinking splittie. I'm thinking it was like '49 when they were experimenting. I'm surprised no air-cooled nut has chimed in here some better info.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_








 i'd have to say that kind of bug is the most rare vw. because i read there's only one left in existence!!!!!! whose is it? or which museum is it in?


_Modified by vwdude53 at 4:45 PM 11-16-2003_


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude53)*

the stoll coupe is located in the autostadt in wolfsburg germany


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

umm i was thinking the type lll notchback cabriolet it was a prototype and was cleared for production but never made it


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (86_gti_8v)*

also one more the Zonker GTI it was built by vw on the assembly line powered by a garret turboed 16v with syncro awd and a body kit painted ferrari yellow


----------



## 91vwfoxfury (Nov 17, 2003)

"What does everyone think is the rarest Volkswagen? i personally think it is my personal favorite, The Quantum. u cant find those things anywhere on the road."
Where I live there are atleast four of them in Neenah Wi. And there is even a Turbo-deisel Quantun Wagon That a guy drives to a factory for work every day. There is also a Karmanghia Type3...how rare is that?


----------



## Yellow Rabbit (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: (91vwfoxfury)*

Oettinger 16v Golf 1's are pretty rare.


----------



## Sunsmoker (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quantum_chazztizer* »_What does everyone think is the rarest Volkswagen? i personally think it is my personal favorite, The Quantum. u cant find those things anywhere on the road.

What? I ride in my buddies all the time!








lol.
Seriously tho, I do.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (91vwfoxfury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91vwfoxfury* »_"What does everyone think is the rarest Volkswagen? i personally think it is my personal favorite, The Quantum. u cant find those things anywhere on the road."
Where I live there are atleast four of them in Neenah Wi. And there is even a Turbo-deisel Quantun Wagon That a guy drives to a factory for work every day. There is also a Karmanghia Type3...how rare is that?
 well, maybe where u live. where i live, there isn't much vws







(some but not a lot), but one of our neighbors has one, then some of my cousins have two or three of them.


----------



## Krautaholic (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (ubercrap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubercrap* »_What about the Kubelwagen or the Schwimmwagen?

thats what i was thinking too, as far as the Thing goes, i see several of those around town and in the paper so they aren't that rare....that and there's an aftermarket scene for em too....


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude53)*

dude theres millions of VWs here in Michigan we even have a VW headquarters in Auburn Hills, lol i have about 10 myself, every 3 cars is a vw of somekind here


----------



## aero03 (Nov 18, 2003)

I think the rarest car would to me would be the Volkswagen Dasher. I don't really see them around. I know that they are from the '70s.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_dude theres millions of VWs here in Michigan we even have a VW headquarters in Auburn Hills, lol i have about 10 myself, every 3 cars is a vw of somekind here
 u must live in lower michigan, sadly, there aren't much (vws) in upper michigan







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . there isn't a single vw dealership in marquette county







!!!! if i ever wanted to get a vw, i'd have to go to escanaba where there is a dealership or get a used one.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_umm i was thinking the type lll notchback cabriolet it was a prototype and was cleared for production but never made it

The Stoll coupe would still have it beat; IIRC they actually made 2 of those. The pic of one even made it into the brochure, before they realized they couldn't build them for real.
The Hebmüller roadster would qualify as quite rare; they only made about 700 before the factory was destroyed by fire.
The Type 3 Ghia is rare here in the states, as is the Type 3 Notchback, but not in general. They're only uber-rare here because VW didn't sell them here. Any of them you see here were 'gray market' cars.
IMO the rarest VW in existence is the '38 KDF, once owned by Dr. Porsche himself. It's the only one to survive the fall of Hitler's Germany, where the other first-run of KDFs were scrapped.


----------



## racetech (Nov 21, 2003)

i work at a philly local vw shop and i thought i saw everything until i had to figure out vw's
Schwimmwagen prolly one of the rarest vw's ever....


----------



## SN00PY (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_also one more the Zonker GTI it was built by vw on the assembly line powered by a garret turboed 16v with syncro awd and a body kit painted ferrari yellow

















Actually the Zonker Most likely is the RAREST. only 1 ever produced. it was built on the VW factory assembley line then shipped to VWMS for the 16v and the Syncro, then shipped to Callawy for the Turbo setup. Which is indeed Callaway and not Garett. Word is it is somewhere in PA these days. I think the bodykit is a BBS item also including the wheels.


_Modified by snoopydub at 11:52 PM 11-20-2003_


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (snoopydub)*

I can only imagine that the '38 KDF would be the most valuable VW, even if it didn't have the smallest actual production.


----------



## GTI2pointSLOW (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (ubercrap)*

There is a quantam parked on the street right outside my window right now. I see those pretty often.


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

This is it !!! Chris Lee's A3 with a A59 bodykit. The only one in the world on the road. 
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...6.jpg


----------



## 7dub3 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jeramiah)*

Hows about the old tank!
http://www.oldbug.com/tank.htm
rare?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (7dub3)*


















Does the K70 count? It was an NSU/VW hybrid, and I don't think I've ever seen one in the US.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

DTI 5 cylinder syncro eurovan


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (dubstarks)*

T D I


----------



## nhdubn (May 31, 2004)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (Kafer 53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kafer 53* »_Hebmullers....
Type 34 Ghias....









That's what i was gonna say! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nelam (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (Kafer 53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kafer 53* »_Hebmullers....
Type 34 Ghias....









The fact that so many posts had to go by before someone mentioned the Hebmuller is really sad.
Fact: The rarest of the VW's is the Hebmuller.
How is it that this is not more widely known in the, the VWVortex forum?


----------



## nhdubn (May 31, 2004)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (nelam)*

I saw 1 in a barn in jax fla i wanted it but the guy new what he had. Damn!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

VW Thing.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (1PHATGTI)*

EA 489 otherwise known as Basistransporter built for third world countries or the Australian Country Buggy.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Quantum Syncro-3500 sold from 1985-1988; I've have 4 and sold 3.
Rarest Quantum is the Coupe: 2 door hatch 4 cylinder gas or Diesel!
Rabbit Turbo Diesel-less than 100 sold through VWoA in 1984.
I've had 3 Dasher Diesels, including a 2 door hatchback.
Type III Ghia


----------



## torr_aox (Jun 5, 2004)

the rarest VW is one that hasn't broken in the last year. Does anyone know of one that hasn't been in the shop (or in your garage on jack stands) since las summer?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

I still belive the Mk2 Jetta IRVW3 is the rarest. Only 1 made.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1119018


----------



## 84rabbitvr6 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (Eric D)*

the rarest vw is the notchback


----------



## nhdubn (May 31, 2004)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (84rabbitvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84rabbitvr6* »_the rarest vw is the notchback

ummmm no i have seen 20 or 30 in my time!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

concerning the Schwimm- and Kubelwagens:
they might be rare now, but I imagine there were at least tens of thousands of them made for the war effort...


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

actually it was the brasilia.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

there is a guy that works at NGP in Aberdeen MD he bought that car and is now selling it. Thats the one with the kevlar Body kit right i am talking about the A59 GTI


_Modified by vwguygti98 at 4:14 PM 9-6-2005_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote »_the harlequin golf? ... there is even 3 in the junk yard

Real harlequins, or regular cars that became harlequins when they got dented and cheaply repaired with junkyard parts that happened to be different colors?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (quantum_chazztizer)*

How about the US-spec 1998 Passat with TDI engine?
There was a rumored two or four such cars brought into the US before VW cancelled the TDI engine in the then-new b5 Passat. EPA ratings of 39/50 with manual, 31/43 with automatic.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: rarest VW...what do u think? (tjl)*

Can I nominate my V6 Quattro Fox Wagon?
























It isn't finished yet but still, it exists.
Or this 2.7T Quattro Fox Rally car?


















_Modified by efritsch at 7:57 PM 9-6-2005_


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_its gotta be A59 (although technically not made by VW it was affiliated with VW Motorsport)

























definitely the A59 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

What about this one?:
http://www.billswebspace.com/Nordstadt928VW.pdf


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Calimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calimus* »_Another rareity is the IItlis. One of the guys that is on the scirocco.org list and is here also has one. 










what the hell is so rare about the Iltis? they were one of the main little vehicles used in the canadin forces. In the reserves they were replaced by the 4X4 Chevy 1500 and in the reg forces by the Mercadies G Wagon.
the Iltis's were great for going everewhere, theyre short narrow wheel base and light weight ment they could go over most anything. in many cases out preforming a Hummer. however they are not that fast and not that safe ether. o yea, they broke down alot too.
As we own Foxes and Rabbits, the Iltis was named after a animal too, the Skunk. (or so ive herd)
anywayse, theyre anything but rare or valuable.


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

mk1 jetta convertible. 
mk1 jetta twin engine. 
both museum pieces.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude53* »_ u must live in lower michigan, sadly, there aren't much (vws) in upper michigan







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . there isn't a single vw dealership in marquette county







!!!! if i ever wanted to get a vw, i'd have to go to escanaba where there is a dealership or get a used one.

yea... i lived in marquette for 2 years. it sucked. i had a jetta, some kid had a yellow 20th, another dude rally raced A2 golfs and gtis, there are 1 or 2 corrados around there, a few others.
anyways, i'd say one of the ghias or that beetle is the rarest. great thread.


----------



## SuperRobot46k (Sep 9, 2005)

what is that?


_Modified by SuperRobot46k at 11:07 PM 9-8-2005_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (SuperRobot46k)*

a corpse


----------



## someemoscreename (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (SuperRobot46k)*

hahah that has got to be the worst editing job ive ever seen eric hahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









EDIT: Thumbs down and bang head


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

what about that crazy twin engined scirocco, ony one or two were ever built. But then i suppose, that that, along with the a59 were never production models. Therefore something like an oettinger 16v mk1 are pretty damn rare whilst still being a prodcution model. They have to be production models, since otherwise just about every prototype variant and most of the vwms stuff is rare. Need more clarification. Since i only know watercooled, i'm saying oettinger 16v, or a g60 limited. or g60 edition one, both of which i have passengered.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (jimmy8v)*

when it comes to "Rarest" there are tons of "One Of's" prehaps the question should be most valuable or historicley signifigant (sp). in which case could that not be the prototype beetle that hitler had Porsche make?









http://www.hitler.org/artifacts/volkswagen/

or would it be the "Tarta" that VW stole from Hans Ledwinka that became the beloved VW Beetle we know of today?
????
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VW_Beetle



_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 10:52 PM 9-9-2005_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

I would have to say the A59 What a car only two ever built. What about the pikes peak vw gti that vw built twin 16 V. No one posted any pics of that.


----------



## brianpeplinski (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

how about a Eurovan pickup? I see it near where I work. It doesn't look like a chop job.


----------



## Devinadidas15 (Jan 16, 2011)

harlequiin rabbit!!!!


----------

